
Hipmunk's Tech Stack - njay
https://hipmunk.github.io/posts/2017/Feb/13/hipmunks-tech-stack/
======
jordif
I've been trying Hipmunk's last week and I think that it helps a lot if you
are looking for flights or hotels, but it needs a lot of improvements to try
to understand the user. For example, the chatbots comes into a loop many times
:) But anyway, I think that this bot is a very good approach at what will be
the future of booking flights and hotels.

